# Fantasy Baseball 2012



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

It's almost that time of year! We had a successful SAS rotisserie league on ESPN.com last year; I've reactivated that league, so anyone who was in it last year already has their spot waiting for them if they wish to play again--if you're one of those people, please let me know whether or not you plan on participating again this year (I've already heard from a couple of you).

Once I know for sure how many we've got coming back, I'll open up any available spots to newcomers, and if there's enough interest, we can definitely start up a second league as well.

So, if you're interested in playing in an SAS league this year, just leave a post here, and we'll sort it all out in the coming weeks. Can't wait!


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I'll play again, with a smaller league...what did we have last year, 14? There were never any quality free agents, and it can be tough to make trades because not every team owner is as active as others.
Maybe we can get two leagues going but last year there was an awkward middle number that made it too hard to do that.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

the cheat said:


> I'll play again, with a smaller league...what did we have last year, 14? There were never any quality free agents, and it can be tough to make trades because not every team owner is as active as others.
> Maybe we can get two leagues going but last year there was an awkward middle number that made it too hard to do that.


Ok, thanks for the suggestion. We'll see how many people are interested in playing, and what size leagues people prefer (some people prefer deeper leagues, some shallower, so maybe we can make them a couple different sizes depending on preference).

Last year it was 14 teams with 20-man rosters, for a player pool of 280. For what it's worth, that's about the same size as standard Yahoo leagues (which are 12 x 23 for a player pool of 276); standard ESPN leagues are shallower (10 x 25 for a player pool of 250). A deep league for me would be around 300+.

One of the things I like about medium-to-deep leagues is precisely that the lack of good players available in the free agent pool encourages trading, and I think active trading makes fantasy leagues more fun. (The downside, of course, is that if/when people abandon their teams--which unfortunately inevitably happens at some point during the season--players you might want to try to trade for become permanently inaccessible, which is really frustrating.)

So, anyway, we'll see what everyone thinks, and hopefully we'll be able to accommodate everyone's preferences (it's not a huge deal to me, though; if the consensus is for shallow leagues, I'll happily go along with it).

By the way, I'm also open for making one of the leagues a head-to-head league, if enough people think that would be fun . . .


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

I'd like to be in it again.

Regarding league size, it's not a big deal to me, so I'm down for whatever. Though, I prefer roto over head-to-head.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

eyeguess said:


> I'd like to be in it again.
> 
> Regarding league size, it's not a big deal to me, so I'm down for whatever. Though, doesn't most 12-team ESPN leagues start an additional CI and MI as well as a couple of extra OF, so it kind of evens out with the way our 14-team league is setup, right?


Yeah, the default ESPN leagues use 25-man rosters with CI and MI spots, but they're only 10-team leagues, not 12 like Yahoo, so it still ends up being a shallower player pool. Plus, the default ESPN settings use very small benches (only three bench spots--we used four, and default Yahoo leagues have five).

But yeah, since we had so many teams, I cut out the MI/CI spots and the two extra outfield spots to keep it manageable, though I did add a bench spot. I suppose if we had the same number of teams again but wanted to have a shallower league, I could simply eliminate one bench spot, and that would cut the player pool down to 266.

(Which team were you last year, by the way? Just so I can keep track of who we've got back on board.)


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I can prob play. If there is a spot open.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I would like to join if there is an open spot.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I can join if you have any open spots. If we have too many we can make two leagues maybe.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

We can definitely make as many leagues as it takes to accommodate everybody, so everyone who wants to play will be able to. Nice to see some interest already.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I'm back in again, and for any other leagues as well.


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Hey I'd like to play again. My team couldn't possibly be as bad this year as it was last year.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

^ Awesome; it's starting to look like we'll have a solid returning contingent from last year. I'll wait a couple more weeks to hear back from the rest, and then I'll officially open up the remaining spots for newcomers (then we can start to figure out a draft date). Then we can create another roto league if there are still others who want to play that format.

In the meantime, I've created a head-to-head league on Yahoo that all are welcome to join:

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1/register/joinleague

League ID: 97900
Password: support

The draft date is tentative; I just randomly chose a date and time. We can change that to whatever works for the most people. All the league settings (scoring categories, roster configuration, etc.) can be changed, too, so we can work out the details as the season gets closer.


----------



## Fantas Eyes (Mar 23, 2011)

I'm in again.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I have joined.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

I'd like to play again too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Still have plenty of spots available in the head-to-head league:



anonymid said:


> http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo.com/b1/register/joinleague
> 
> League ID: 97900
> Password: support


Tentative draft date is Monday, March 26.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

For those returning to the ESPN league from last year, here's the url:

http://games.espn.go.com/flb/leagueoffice?leagueId=81786

Your team page will still show your roster from last year, but disregard that; we'll be drafting afresh. I'll set a tentative draft date soon, and we can adjust it from there based on everyone's availability once we've got our league membership set. I'm still waiting to hear back from a few people, and then I'll open up any available spots to newcomers.

So far, the following teams have confirmed that they're returning:

Connecticut Scrabblers
Oceanside Stars
Dikembe Mutombo
35th and Shields
Gallifrey Doctors
Alburquerque Isotopes
Wibb's Wonders

the cheat has indicated above that he'll return if the league is a bit smaller, so I'll consider him still in for now, and let him make up his mind later depending on how things sort out.

One team from last year (Team Spiezer) has officially dropped out, so that leaves at least one spot available if we decide to go with 14 teams again.

This means I'm still waiting to hear back from the owners of the following teams:

Hayley Williams
Jobu's Rumrunners
Team A+
The Dark Eternal Night
Team Awesome C

So, if you own one of those teams and you're reading this, please let me know whether or not you'll be playing again!

EDIT: Wibb's Wonders confirmed back.


----------



## shynesshellasucks (May 10, 2008)

anonymid said:


> Still have plenty of spots available in the head-to-head league:
> 
> Tentative draft date is Monday, March 26.


I just joined. Do you think you could move the draft to a Wednesday or a Friday? Thanks in advance.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

shynesshellasucks said:


> I just joined. Do you think you could move the draft to a Wednesday or a Friday? Thanks in advance.


Moved it up to Wednesday the 21st. If the league isn't filled by then or some people can't make it, I'll keep moving it back until we can find a date/time that works for as many people as possible.

* * *

For those in the ESPN roto league: I've tentatively set the draft date for Sunday, March 25 at 9 PM Eastern. Let me know if you can't make it then, and we can try to re-schedule.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Still looking for more members for the Yahoo head-to-head league (see above for the league ID and password if you want to join). We've got five people so far, which means we still need at least 5-7 more. I'll push the draft date back if the league hasn't filled up by the 21st.

As for the ESPN roto league, I'm still waiting to hear back from a few of last year's owners to find out if they're playing again or not. I'll give them another week or so, and then I'll open it up to newcomers.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm in too.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. The Yahoo head-to-head league draft is one week from today, and we could still use some more players. We've got six so far, and I don't want to draft until we have 10-12. So, there are spots for 4-6 more people.

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo....ter/joinleague

League ID: 97900
Password: support


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The ESPN roto league drafts a week from today, so I want to start finalizing our roster of managers for that league. I've dropped some of last year's teams that have been abandoned and whose owners haven't gotten back to me (and who don't seem to be active on SAS anymore anyway), and I've already added a couple new people who expressed interest.

So, it looks like we're going to have room for at least two more teams, and probably one or two more after that as well. So, if you want to join, send me your email address in a PM and I can send you an invite. First come, first serve!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

As for the Yahoo head-to-head league, we still could use five more people. The draft is scheduled for this coming Wednesday, but if the league isn't filled by then, I'll bump it back a week (and if it isn't filled by _then_, I'll bump it back another week).

(By the way, if you're already in one of the leagues, you're perfectly welcome to join the other as well!)


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump. Yahoo draft is in two days, and there's still room for four more people.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Draft is tomorrow night! If we have ten that'll be good enough, so we need at least two more people. Otherwise I'll push the draft back a week.

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo....ter/joinleague

League ID: 97900
Password: support


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo....ter/joinleague
> 
> League ID: 97900
> Password: support


C'mon, two more people! oke


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Last call for two more people in the Yahoo league if we're going to draft tonight. If the league still isn't filled in three hours or so, I'll postpone the draft to a week from today.

The ESPN is still set to draft on Sunday as scheduled . . . still room for a couple more people to join. If you want in, send me your email address in a PM and I'll send you an invite.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I just moved the Yahoo draft back, so it'll be a week from tonight instead of tonight. Hopefully at least two more people will join by then. If we still don't have ten teams by then, I'll postpone it another week to April 5th--at that point we'll just go ahead with the eight teams we have if no one else joins.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The ESPN roto-league draft is Sunday night, so if anyone still wants to join, let me know soon. We've got eleven people for sure this year, with a couple from last year I'm still not sure about. Anyway, if you want in, send me your email address in a PM and I'll send you an invite.

Still room in the Yahoo league as well.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> The ESPN roto-league draft is Sunday night . . . if you want in, send me your email address in a PM and I'll send you an invite.


Last call for anyone who wants to join this league. We draft in 26 hours. I'm going to finalize the league membership and settings first thing tomorrow.

Thanks to everyone who's joined. Looking forward to another fun season! :yes


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, looks like we're going with eleven teams this year. I've finalized all the settings (I think), so we'll be ready to draft in eight hours. Thanks to everyone who's participating, and good luck!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Draft complete; can't wait for the start of the season! :yes

The head-to-head league will draft Wednesday if we can get at least a couple more people on board by then . . .


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo....ter/joinleague
> 
> League ID: 97900
> Password: support


We're up to nine. Just one more and we can draft on Wednesday!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Someone in the ESPN league requested that I change the name of the league from "SAS" to something more discreet, so I went ahead and did that. I went with "Diamond Kings" for now (in homage to those classic Donruss cards from back in the day), but I'm open to other suggestions.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

I like the new name.. :clap 
Good luck to everyone! 10 more days till opening day!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

trevor35th said:


> I like the new name.. :clap
> Good luck to everyone! 10 more days till opening day!


And just two more days if you've got any A's or Mariners on your team (which I don't, but I'll be up at 6 AM to watch anyway. Can't wait!).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

anonymid said:


> http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo....ter/joinleague
> 
> League ID: 97900
> Password: support


Still need one more person if we're going to draft tonight! C'mon, don't be shy! oke


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

I really hope we get to draft tonight. I don't get off work until 7pm PST on Wednesdays so for the last two weeks I've had to get to work early so I can get off in time to make the draft.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

jtb3485 said:


> I really hope we get to draft tonight. I don't get off work until 7pm PST on Wednesdays so for the last two weeks I've had to get to work early so I can get off in time to make the draft.


Yeah, hopefully we will. If we still had just eight I would just go ahead with that, but we're sitting at nine right now, and unfortunately we can't do a head-to-head league with an odd number.

If I do have to move it back another week, though, I can push the draft time back so that you won't have to alter your schedule again. Or we could try a Friday; I think the person who initially requested moving the draft to a different day said he could do Wednesdays or Fridays. Would Friday be any better for you?


----------



## jtb3485 (Nov 9, 2003)

Friday would be perfect. I only work half-days on Fridays anyway. I didn't want to inconvenience the rest of the people in the league, that's why I didn't mention my weird work schedule before.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

jtb3485 said:


> Friday would be perfect. I only work half-days on Fridays anyway. I didn't want to inconvenience the rest of the people in the league, that's why I didn't mention my weird work schedule before.


Cool, I'll move it to Friday then if we're not able to draft tonight.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Bump! Still need one more person if we're going to draft as scheduled tonight. Otherwise I'll postpone it until Friday.

http://baseball.fantasysports.yahoo....ter/joinleague

League ID: 97900
Password: support


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, looks like I'll have to postpone the draft again while we wait for one more person to join. So, we'll try for Friday at the same time.

Hopefully we'll be able to draft before the start of the first full week of the season (April 9).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Folks in the Yahoo league: would you prefer

a.) we just go ahead with an eight-team league of all SASers (one person has dropped out, apparently)

or

b.) I make the league public (I'd change the name) and fill it out to 10-12 teams with a couple random strangers?

I sense that we've found all the SAS players we're going to find, so there's probably not much point in continuing to move the draft back. Currently we're scheduled for tomorrow (Friday) night at 9 Eastern.

Or option C, I suppose, would be to just wait it out one more week to see if by any chance a couple more SASers join. I'm fine doing that; I just don't want to feel like I'm inconveniencing anybody by continuing to postpone the draft.


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

8 seems fine.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

8 works


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Ok, I think we'll just go with eight and draft tonight as scheduled. No point in putting this off any longer. Hope to see everybody there!


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I'm looking to make trades. Anyone? My team is Canadian Beavers.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Scrabblers are healthy and ready to go! Have Pedroia, Ellsbury, Bruce, Duda, and Boesch in action today . . . can't wait! Good luck everybody.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

I want Joey Votto on my team :lol

GO REDS!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Browsing through some rosters, I'm diggin some of your teams. I could get behind Nati Whodeys' SP staff (Bumgarner as an SP3 and Wainwright as an SP5 is pretty sweet) and I like Team Rol's youth/upside/hype players (Lawrie, Castro, Maybin, Heyward, Moore, etc...) too bad it's a redraft leage and Jobu's Rumrunners' team is loaded with strikeout pitchers and a powerful infield. 

It's funny the difference between H2H and Roto, I'd otherwise be tearing your teams apart.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Duuuuuda!


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Could I possibly sink any further into last place? haha


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I'm off to a great start with my offense, and a terrible start with my pitching. I've got an ERA over 7.00 :lol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I'm hoping the good players I did not draft get injured soon as possible.
:hide


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> Duuuuuda!


Wow. Missed out on the duda.

:cry


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Corey Hart!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Corey Hart!


I have hart on 1 of my teams.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The head-to-head league finally gets underway today. Good luck everybody!


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

I need more than luck.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Samtrix said:


> I'm looking to make trades. Anyone? My team is Canadian Beavers.


 I'd like to move an infielder or two, so if you need any 1st, 2nd or 3rd baseman check out my team.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

F1X3R said:


> I'd like to move an infielder or two, so if you need any 1st, 2nd or 3rd baseman check out my team.


Whats the name of your team?


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Lmatic3030 said:


> Whats the name of your team?


I'm the Isotopes


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

sent trade offer


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

I'm benching Liriano against the Yankees tonight. Which of course means he's going to toss eight scoreless with 14 Ks.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

^^^ Good move lol. What happened to this guy?!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

I need to make a trade, Upton's stuck on my DL and I don't want to release anyone. People hit me up with any and all offers!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Not in sas leagues.

But it's funny the only year I draft Hanley R. (last yr) he sucked.
Same thing with some other players like Brandon Webb, the season I decide to draft him he got injured right off the bat, baseball pun 

Lame. Fantasy baseball gods are not kind.


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Gallardo just got _rocked _by STL. That must have been the worst pitching performance by anyone this season.

Though, it was totally on me for starting him as I was fully aware of his woes against the Cardinals.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

eyeguess said:


> Gallardo just got _rocked _by STL. That must have been the worst pitching performance by anyone this season.
> 
> Though, it was totally on me for starting him as I was fully aware of his woes against the Cardinals.


I've been a Gallardo owner in the past, and it's frustrating how he absolutely blows up like that sometimes. But, when he's on, he's as good as anybody. He's going to give you some really great starts over the course of the season.

Just be glad you're not an Ervin Santana owner. It's going to take all season for me to crawl out of the hole he's already put my pitching stats in. :|


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

anonymid said:


> I've been a Gallardo owner in the past, and it's frustrating how he absolutely blows up like that sometimes. But, when he's on, he's as good as anybody. He's going to give you some really great starts over the course of the season.
> 
> Just be glad you're not an Ervin Santana owner. It's going to take all season for me to crawl out of the hole he's already put my pitching stats in. :|


I don't trust gallardo.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Speaking of bad pitching, it's been rough goings for my pitchers this year. I'd consider trading for gallardo though, he's fits right into my program of high risk/reward power pitchers. It's just the way we believe in doing things over here in Albuquerque.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

here come the injuries


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Anyone need stolen bases or starting pitching? I need some hitting bad. I basically need every hitting category besides SB.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lmatic3030 said:


> here come the injuries


^^ so much this.
:yes

Lol


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Lmatic3030 said:


> here come the injuries


Its kind of crazy, but I think this is the first time I hav ever had Mariano R.

And I hav been playing forever. I had prince fielders dad on a team. Lol.

Weird post by me.  :troll


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Whir said:


> Its kind of crazy, but I think this is the first time I hav ever had Mariano R.
> 
> And I hav been playing forever. I had prince fielders dad on a team. Lol.
> 
> Weird post by me. :troll


lol the one guy you never expected to get hurt. I almost drafted him too, I drafted Brian Wilson instead :blank


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Whir said:


> Its kind of crazy, but I think this is the first time I hav ever had Mariano R.
> 
> And I hav been playing forever. I had prince fielders dad on a team. Lol.
> 
> Weird post by me. :troll


Alright "Big Daddy" Cecil Fielder, my favorite player of all time! His 51 HR season must have been fantasy gold at the time.

Tough way for Rivera to get hurt. I've got a closer to spare if you need a replacement.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

WhoDey85 said:


> Anyone need stolen bases or starting pitching? I need some hitting bad. I basically need every hitting category besides SB.


What team are you? I could use both.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

F1X3R said:


> What team are you? I could use both.


Nati Whodeys


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Wow, I hope I get credit for Chris Davis's pitching stats today. He went 0-8 at the plate, but pitched two shutout innings with two strikeouts and got the W. Given the state of my pitching stats, I actually could really, really use those numbers. :lol


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

My stats just got apocalypsed by Francisco Cordero.

Chris Davis would probably be the best closer in Toronto at the moment.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Hamilton 4 HR, now batting .406 with 14 HR. We all let him drop to the 5th rd in ESPN, but I just HAD to take another Texas OF, Cruz, in the 4th. :bash


----------



## eyeguess (Nov 30, 2003)

Of course, David Robertson follows suit of the closers in line to wreck my ratios. Just in the last two days, between Cordero and Robertson...

one inning pitched: 9 ER and 9 H/BB!!!!

I love to complain about my team!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

eyeguess said:


> Of course, David Robertson follows suit of the closers in line to wreck my ratios. Just in the last two days, between Cordero and Robertson...
> 
> one inning pitched: 9 ER and 9 H/BB!!!!
> 
> I love to complain about my team!


Eh, better to have your relievers blow up than your starters. Liriano, Latos, and Ervin Santana did so much damage to my ERA and WHIP at the beginning of the season that I'm not sure I'm ever going to recover. :b


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Geez, third base is a freakin' wasteland. Panda can't come back too soon.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Well, I picked the perfect night to re-add Ervin Santana. uke


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Matt Kemp needs to hurry up


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

The Scrabblers are all the way up to fifth! Finally making up some ground in the pitching stats.


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

Anyone interested in trading for Tulowitski? I won't even be picky for who I get in return for him.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Samtrix said:


> Anyone interested in trading for Tulowitski? I won't even be picky for who I get in return for him.


Hm, I'd be interested if I were certain he'd be back this year, but there's a chance they might just end up shutting him down for the season since they're not going to be in contention anyway. I'll have to wait and see.


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

I think I'm forever stuck in third place?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

I got some extra outfielders if anyone needs one


----------



## Samtrix (Aug 22, 2011)

I was doing so well the first few weeks, now I'm in 7th.
Anonymid, you can pick Tulo off waivers/FA , I just dropped him.
Lmatic3030, interested in trading Heyward or Joyce?


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Yes I am. I'm looking for some pitching, Reliever or Starter


----------



## WhoDey85 (Sep 6, 2006)

Just picked up Rizzo and Bauer. Youth Movement!!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

In my 1st ever league, many eons ago. Got this guy for 1 buck in auction. He killed for me.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Whir said:


> In my 1st ever league, many eons ago. Got this guy for 1 buck in auction. He killed for me.


Wow, great card. I didn't realize O'Neill's rookie card was that early!

Time to go post some Rated Rookies over in the card thread. :clap


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Hey, if anyone in the ESPN league needs a center fielder, I've got an abundance of them. I could really use a shortstop in return.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

35th and Shields, I'm confused. You have 3 DL eligible players and you haven't used any of your DL spots. I see you're still making moves, so if you're new to fantasy baseball, don't be afraid to ask if you have any questions.


----------



## trevor35th (Oct 22, 2008)

F1X3R said:


> 35th and Shields, I'm confused. You have 3 DL eligible players and you haven't used any of your DL spots. I see you're still making moves, so if you're new to fantasy baseball, don't be afraid to ask if you have any questions.


F1X3R, just saw your post.. didn't want you to think I was ignoring you. I just haven't been checking this thread regularly.

Yeah, that must've been during a stretch where I didn't log in to check my players, or I noticed they were scheduled to be back in the lineup in a day or 2, and I knew I wouldn't have time to check back in before then so I figured I would leave it. I've been super busy but I'm trying to log in and make moves whenever I have the opportunity. My goal is to move up to #5 in the next few weeks. I caan doo it! :boogie


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Man, batting average is the death of the Scrabblers. It's what cost me last year, and it's the only thing holding me down this year. Even my pitching stats have recovered nicely after a pretty brutal start to the season. But that freaking batting average . . . :sigh


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Just a heads up that the trading deadline is around the corner (August 17th in the ESPN league, the 19th in the Yahoo league).


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Trade deadline in the ESPN league is tomorrow (at noon Eastern). Last chance for wheelin' and dealin'! :yes


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Melky nooooooooo!


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

A 4/43 day was not what I needed. :fall


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Gaaaaaaaaaah, why was Dickey on my bench? I could swear I set my lineup! I've been making a big push, too. :bash

Meanwhile, the head-to-head league championship is going to come down to the wire. Looks like F1X3R is going to have a 6-4 lead to start the day tomorrow, so I'll have to overtake him in one category. I believe I'd get the tiebreaker, since I had the regular season advantage.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Congrats to Anonymid on the H2H Championship, as he has defeated my Fanatics 6-4.

Dikembe Mutumbo is nearing his victory in the ESPN league, unless the Scrabbler or Wonders are able to make a final push.


----------



## Lmatic3030 (Nov 3, 2011)

Congrats Anoymid! good season guys


----------



## rdrr (Dec 31, 2008)

Good times, my run at the end wasn't enough.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

F1X3R said:


> Congrats to Anonymid on the H2H Championship, as he has defeated my Fanatics 6-4.


Nice to get a little revenge on you for overtaking me in the rotisserie league last year. 

Anyway, looks like Deke is going to hold on for the roto title, while Wibb and I will have to battle it out for second. Last year I finished second and Wibb third.


----------



## anonymid (Oct 16, 2005)

Congrats to Deke (eyeguess, that's you, right?) on winning the rotisserie league! Wibb edged me out for second. Thanks to everyone who participated, and I hope to see many of you back next year. 

Oh, and if you finished in the top three overall or won an individual category, you have something new in your "trophy case." Go to your team page and check it out!


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

anonymid said:


> Nice to get a little revenge on you for overtaking me in the rotisserie league last year.
> 
> Anyway, looks like Deke is going to hold on for the roto title, while Wibb and I will have to battle it out for second. Last year I finished second and Wibb third.


Yeah I had a feeling that was going to happen! Whoever was Alan and Lou will have to get me back next season after I spoiled their juggernaut run.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

F1X3R said:


> Yeah I had a feeling that was going to happen! Whoever was Alan and Lou will have to get me back next season after I spoiled their juggernaut run.


Ya, that pretty much sucked.


----------



## F1X3R (Jul 20, 2009)

Whir said:


> Ya, that pretty much sucked.


That was you? I would have never suspected a White Sox fan of naming his team Alan and Lou!


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

I kind of root for like 6 or so teams. I know, I suck. Tigers, wsox, sfgiants, A's (jumpin on the bandwagon lol) pirates, prob my fav is actually the phillies. 

There is only 1 sport, where I hav a clear fav team. NBA - Pacers.

And that sucks also, cus when r the pacers ever going to win it all, with these super teams, heat, lakers, etc.


----------

